# ---> MILANO - MILAN by Night <---



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

(little) tower of lights di Ciccio Pizzettaro, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Photo © Davide Calabresi - 28.12.2012


----------



## Lampart (Feb 11, 2009)

meteoforumitalia said:


> yes, 2 or 3 years ago there wasn't this skyline (pic taken today)


Where exactly is this place in Milan?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Milano by night :cheers:


----------



## Giotto (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow! beautiful pics!


----------



## SMRosario (Oct 10, 2012)

Bellissime foto, bel thread


----------

